# What flash for my lumix g2



## PeterGC

Hey. I'm looking to get an external flash for my Lumix g2. As I'm a noob to the photography world please could someone point me in the the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Castlejr

Hi, there is some info on flashes for the G2 here - External Flashes On The Lumix G2 « TheG2Club.Com

Hope that helps!


----------

